# Evap cooler is singing (loudly!)



## operaflute (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi forum-
My evap cooler is periodically making a loud noise/hum.  It's not electrical - it's more of a harmonic tone not unlike the one you can make running your finger along the rim of a wine glass (but louder!).  It likes to do this when I am trying to sleep.
What's up with that and how to I stop it?
Thanks!


A (long) side note - for those of you inclined (feel free to stop reading at this point):
I entered a $30,000 Back Yard makeover contest (believe me, my yard is a wasteland and very deserving of the prize) and I need YOUR votes to help me win!  I've got dreams of a pretty little shed in the back to function as a moto garage and laundry facility (I have neither at the moment).  The good news - you can vote once a day until Aug 23rd!  The bad news is that you do have to register to vote.  But just once, and, really, it's not all too terrible, and the "no spam" option is the default.  Have everyone in your household register and vote!  Have your friends vote!  Make the contest your home page so you remember to vote every day!  Vote vote vote!


Register here:
http://azstarnet.upickem.net/engine/Registration.aspx?contestid=2112

Next, vote here:
http://azstarnet.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?PageType=VOTING&ContestID=2112&SubmissionID=145224&IncrementNumber=1#SubmissionDisplay <http://azstarnet.upickem.net/engine/Details.aspx?PageType=VOTING&ContestID=2112&SubmissionID=145224&IncrementNumber=1#SubmissionDisplay>

    * First log in in the top right corner of the page.
    * Then click "save vote" under my submission "Backyard Beast Haiku".
    * Enter a comment if you like, but it's not necessary.
    * Lather rinse repeat every day until Aug 23!


If you find yourself in the section with all the submissions, you can find mine on page 31, right hand column, very bottom.  Click the vote circle, then click "save vote" at the bottom of the page.

(Ya gotta allow "cookies" of course.)

MANY MANY THANKS!


----------



## Raindem (Aug 19, 2008)

Maybe the fan shaft needs grease/oil?


----------



## operaflute (Aug 20, 2008)

I tightened the belt - that seemed to do the trick.  Thanks!


----------

